# Bucs @ Panthers 1PM Sunday 9/19



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Matt Moore practiced today and should start if he's deemed healthy after his concussion. We signed Rhys Lloyd to replace the other kickoff specialist who apparently was injured. I don't think Otah is expected to play and I don't really know what to expect from either team really. Tampa beat Cleveland, but that may not mean very much. Our team has a lot of problems and right now I just don't know how bad or how good they'll be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our Defense just isn't doing a good job of wrapping up. They whiffed twice on Freemon and let him convert on that 3rd and 17...We've always had trouble with that guy, but if we just make tackles we're shutting them out.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Hard to tell at this point what is worse tackling or the offense in general. 

Fox will probably stick with Moore but I think you have to start giving Clausen split reps and look to make a change soon. The offense just isn't going anywhere with Moore. Luckily Steve Smith is a terrific talent or the Panthers wouldn't have scored yesterday.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hard to be happy with this team right now. Yesterday was really frustrating all around, Bucs were sposed to be an inferior team this year and they just beat up on us. On top of that there a rival. Fox named Clausen the starter for next week and as much as I hate it I think it's the right decision. Moore just isn't doing anything the same as he was last year. He's playing scared or nervous our there and it's showing. Defenses are going to force us to beat us through the air the rest of the season and it's killing our running game. Were really missing Otah as well, our O-line has looked borderline terrible the past two weeks.

I don't like the idea of putting Clausen in already but I think we have too. It's going to be a rebuilding year from here on out, it seems like, so we might as well let him get his bruises out the way. I just hope they stick with the decision and don't bounce back to Moore if he struggles. Don't want to make this a repeat situation of Cleveland with Anderson/Quinn a couple years ago.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think Clausen has done much to earn the job, but Moore has just killed us with the turnovers and generally not being in the same zip code as his receivers. I wasn't expected him to be Dan freaking Marino, but good lord he was more than competent at the end of last season and now he is just killing us.

I really would like to see Goodson get more reps as a receiver. It looks to me like he and Smitty are the two best receivers on the roster and I'd like to see if he can run routes. This season is basically over when you think about it. Without even looking at the schedule I know we have four games against ATL and the Saints. We can not beat those teams and we probably can not stay close to those teams. We're deficient in too many ways to enumerate and those are good ball teams. We'd basically have to win nearly all the other games to make the playoffs.


----------

